# Rickson Gracie In The Incredible Hulk



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

> The way Rickson Gracie has often referred to himself and his 400-0 record, many seem to believe he thinks of himself as a super hero. Now the man who has stated that he would easily defeat Fedor and Big Nog, will display his acting chops in a movie about one.
> Rickson Gracie will make his acting debut today when "The Incredible Hulk" makes it's highly anticipated debut in the U.S.
> 
> Gracie plays the small role of an aikido instructor to Bruce Banner, played by Hollywood star Edward Norton.


Source-http://www.fightline.com/news/2008/613/_326982.shtml


----------



## MuayTom (Apr 24, 2008)

cool rickson is the man


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Watched it yesterday. I lmao'd when he showed up and started teaching him how to breathe like in Choke:laugh: but the movie is pretty solid worlds better than the 2003 version. 

Rickson armbars the Hulk after the credits are over.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

He slapped Ed Norton silly. lol.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Rickson via armbar. In fact I heard he is going to be in the Justice League movie and take down all of them at the same time.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Has Rickson said he'd beat Fedor and Big nog? Or have someone else said it?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Rickson could beat Fedor, Nog, Barnett, and Couture in a handicap match. Rickson would armbar all of them. Except Nog he would catch him in a Gogoplata.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Rickson via armbar. In fact I heard he is going to be in the Justice League movie and take down all of them at the same time.


Actually he is replacing Superman.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

rickson aint shit LOL


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

thething he does with his abs is insane he could probably armbar someone with that shyt


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Watched it yesterday. I lmao'd when he showed up and started teaching him how to breathe like in Choke:laugh: but the movie is pretty solid worlds better than the 2003 version.
> 
> Rickson armbars the Hulk after the credits are over.


are u serious i heard nothing happened after the credits? but when i saw him i recognised him right away pretty cool how he was teaching banner 2 control his breathing.


----------



## ControlledChaos (Mar 18, 2007)

Everyone in the theater was saying wut the hell and laughing but i thought it was funny that i was probably the only one in there that could appreciate that cameo.


----------

